# kennel club gone to far?



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Your opinions please

I read on another site about a dog who lost the tip of his tail in an accident. His owner contacted the kennel club to ask for permission to show him at crufts next year.

They have told his owner she cannot show him at crufts because he is concidered docked and docked dogs cannot be shown were the public pay to go in and watch. The dog still has a long tail it is just the tip that is missing.

If it had been me I wouldn't have asked I would have just entered him and taken him. She did say that if she ahd just done that then most likely no one would have noticed.

Has the KC gone to far? Should there be a seperate rule for dogs who have lost their tail or part of their tail due to trauma rather than docked because its a working dog. The dog is of a breed that is not normally docked.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Think that shows how I feel, chuffin PC KC gone mad!!!!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

It's not the KC, it's the law 

Even a crossbreed that has been docked due to injury cannot be shown at a companion show at an event that the public have to pay to get in.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Yep, its the law, and I think the KC are trying to get this bit of it changed.


----------



## alithehun (May 13, 2010)

the kennel club over the years have encouraged the breeding in so many problems into so many breeds should have no say in anything canine.

ali


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

It does seem unfair and i'm not clued up on crufts or anything but when I think of crufts I think of perfect dogs, you know like perfect specimens of breeds and I guess having the tip of your tail missing no matter how cruel it may seem, it doesn't meet the breed standards and so therefore isn't the "'perfect specimen". 

I'm not saying I agree with this at all!! As I said I don't do crufts or shows or anything like that. I'm just saying that's what i think of when I hear the word crufts.

xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> It does seem unfair and i'm not clued up on crufts or anything but when I think of crufts I think of perfect dogs, you know like perfect specimens of breeds and I guess having the tip of your tail missing no matter how cruel it may seem, it doesn't meet the breed standards and so therefore isn't the "'perfect specimen".
> 
> I'm not saying I agree with this at all!! As I said I don't do crufts or shows or anything like that. I'm just saying that's what i think of when I hear the word crufts.
> 
> xx


Much as I hate to say it of my own breed but there are dogs with far more serious faults tham 1" missing of the tip of a dogs tail which from what I have read if the owner had not been honest and asked permission to show no one would have noticed it.

A few years ago I stood in the ring with my Owen who by my own admission is not a small dog 20.5" still allowed in the standard. Next to him was a dog who was nearly as big as my racing greyhound it was easily 24" at the shoulder god only knows how it qualified. At the moment I am competeing with Owen's grandson who is 19.5" well in the standard but looks bigger because he has a lot of white on him. He is constently being beaten by a dog who is way way over the standard now and is only a month or 2 older than Romeo so could have the potential to still be growing.

I have seen movement that is terrible high knee action and flicking feet. All in my mind a worse fault than a dog that lost the tip of its tail in an accident. No I do not agree with docking but a dog thats lost part of its tail due to an accident is ok. In the racing and coursing greyhound classes there are sometimes ex racers who have lost the tips of their tails in kennel accidents or racing accidents but they are still allowed to show or no one bothers asking if they can or can't they just do.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

seems unfair to the owner but as the others have said its the law as the public pay to get in to the show.

Its a shame as nobody picks up on the dogs that have had surgery on their tails to stop them flying!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Any operation that has been carried out on a dog must be declared to the KC in order to receive permission to show including docking now.

Each month the Kennel Gazette includes this information and whether or not permission has been granted or not.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> It's not the KC, it's the law
> 
> Even a crossbreed that has been docked due to injury cannot be shown at a companion show at an event that the public have to pay to get in.





Ceearott said:


> Yep, its the law, and I think the KC are trying to get this bit of it changed.


Just bumping these two replies up because some people seem to be ignoring the truth in favour of indulging in a little KC bashing - eh, Ali?

The KC has to comply with the law of the land and has no choice in the matter.

Can you just imagine the outcry from the KC bashers if they broke the law


----------



## Tillabrador (Oct 22, 2011)

KC are doing the best they can but yes it is the law


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Interesting thought, so my friends dog who competed in crufts obedience last year tecnically shouldnt have done as he lost 2 inchs of tail in an accident a few years ago, he is a golden retriever and you would never notice it.
I dont think it ever occured to my friend to let anyone know about it.


I hope the KC do manage to get that part of the law changed. As as freya says there is much worse faults that something minor caused by an accident.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

If they are competing in a working discipline, then it's OK, as they are displaying their working ability.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Tollisty said:


> It's not the KC, it's the law
> 
> Even a crossbreed that has been docked due to injury cannot be shown at a companion show at an event that the public have to pay to get in.


Laws are for the guidance of the wise, the blind obedience of fools, I cant remember who said that but it seems apt regarding this whole tail docking debate. As far as the K.C. is concerned I shall keep my opinions to myself, I quite like this forum, I should hate to get banned.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

A bit off topic but are you allowed to show dogs with other injuries/scars etc?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Set_Nights said:


> A bit off topic but are you allowed to show dogs with other injuries/scars etc?


They accept scars in whippets and greyhounds as it is accepted that they are often used for working and suffer from injuries. The dog that won the RDCC in whippets a few years back has a large scar down one side of his neck were he was attacked by a dog. Another whippet that won his class was black and had quite a few scars and white marks on his black parts. All the result of injuries in the field.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Freyja said:


> They accept scars in whippets and greyhounds as it is accepted that they are often used for working and suffer from injuries. The dog that won the RDCC in whippets a few years back has a large scar down one side of his neck were he was attacked by a dog. Another whippet that won his class was black and had quite a few scars and white marks on his black parts. All the result of injuries in the field.


That's good to know . Whippets have papery thin don't they? So I can imagine anyone that gets up to anything at all will pick up a few nicks and scars.


----------

